# I'm going to do it!



## Mr.Grumpy (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm over at the Adorama site piling stuff in my cart. I have a bag, small, a tank and a couple of beakers. Now, I need The Juice. I'll be shooting whatever Kodak I can find in the store (black and white). Someday I'd like to branch out into something besides 400 speed Kodak but for now that's about as exotic as I'll likely get. What brand and type of the various chemicals should I get? Stick with Kodak or is there something that is cheeper/works better?


----------



## ann (Oct 21, 2013)

See if they have hc110 , it can be used as a one shot developer.  You should be able to find trix. Becareful, just  black and white may be a c41 process film.
You will need some stop bath, and fixer. Frankly i favor Ilford's fixer as the times are shorter.


----------

